# Huskee Log splitter engine question



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Last year I bought a Huskee 22 ton log splitter from TSC to well....split my wood, thing is it ha s a6.5 B&S engine, verticla shaft. Yea I knwo its a lawnmower engine but the thing hasn't come across a log it can't split yet.
Thing is I looked on TSC's site today and now teh new ones ( same model) now come with a horizontal shaft Kohler engine and instead of 160CC liek teh B&S they are 196cc
I have nod 0problems out f my B&S, so my only question is : Which engine is better? Not that I can afford another splitter, I'm just wondering because if this engine ever goes bad I can replace it with either.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First you probably won't be able to use the same pump, mounting could be different.

You have a lawn mower engine, I don't think B&S makes a heavy duty small vertical engine. The Hohler engine has a steel liner in the cylinder for longer wear. It should last longer.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info BG, but yes I could use the same pump, the motor would mount differently but all I would have o do is build a new mounting plate and possible a new coupler shaft, no biggie for me, but the Briggs engine so far is one tough baby, AND lawn mower engines around here are cheaper than horizontal, which is why I bought it, but if I ever have to replace it I would replace it with a engine that is built to last longer.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If you buy a replacement engine it will need to have a heavy flywheel. Lawnmower engines use the blade as part of the rotating mass and have a lighter flywheel than is used on splitters and pressure washers.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ture, I have a heavy flywheel from an old Brigs engine that was on a spliter a friend of mine had before the engine blew


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you buy a horizontal engine, it should have a heavy flywheel already.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

True, but need to make certain WAY in advance so I can put mioney aside just in case.
I wen to TSC and asked, and they showed me a Kolier Horizontal on a spliter, so I measured the mount holes, apprently Speeco ( makes teh Huskee for TSC) thought in advance cause either engine will bolt on  only thing is I would need a longer coupler for the pump.
Hopefully though, this will end up being a social thread for years and not about how I mounted a new engine


----------

